

DoubleDown acquisition lends credence to Facebook gambling rumors - pier0
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/TylerYork/20120117/9258/DoubleDown_acquisition_lends_credence_to_Facebook_gambling_rumors.php

======
jasonabelli
I'd be shocked if this was allowed to take place after all the effort the US
Government put forth to shut down online poker.

